# Plowing stories



## Murphygeneral (Dec 19, 2018)

anyone got any good plowing stories form over the years cause we’re still waiting on snow in mass


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Once upon on time, the end.






It’s one of those short stories...
Welcome to the forum
Btw


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm saving my stories for the book I'm writing, my retirement is riding on it being a bestseller.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

ItsI not a plowing story, but is hilarious.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Last week when I was out during a storm a young woman in a brand new Toyota Highlander came way too fast around a corner in front of one of my customers houses, she slid off into the ditch and took a custom light post that each of the homeowners paid for (it’s a high end custom home subdivision)

My customer was pissed, and the 40 foot light post ended up on top of her car.

Sorry wish I had something more exciting.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

A few years back one of our top loader operators was using a Cat IT-28 with a 16' pusher and hit the only car that was parked in the 8.3 acre parking lot. Fair amount of damage to it too. The good news was I didn't have to give our client any bad news as it was *HIS *car that he hit.

After plowing the top level of a large parking deck at the airport we began to dump the snow over the railing in one of the designated snow drop areas. Our moron in the skid steer completely buried and totaled some poor guys van before looking over the railing.

Had another guy back a CDL truck into a large light pole in the middle of an office building parking lot while salting, bringing the light pole down totaling the UTG. While this is not at all that unusual, the very next year he hit and took down THE SAME LIGHT POLE ON THE SAME SITE, trashing another UTG.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Luther said:


> A few years back one of our top loader operators was using a Cat IT-28 with a 16' pusher and hit the only car that was parked in the 8.3 acre parking lot. Fair amount of damage to it too. The good news was I didn't have to give our client any bad news as it was *HIS *car that he hit.
> 
> After plowing the top level of a large parking deck at the airport we began to dump the snow over the railing in one of the designated snow drop areas. Our moron in the skid steer completely buried and totaled some poor guys van before looking over the railing.
> 
> Had another guy back a CDL truck into a large light pole in the middle of an office building parking lot while salting, bringing the light pole down totaling the UTG. While this is not at all that unusual, the very next year he hit and took down THE SAME LIGHT POLE ON THE SAME SITE, trashing another UTG.


Is it the same "guy" in all three instances...?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Before Oomkes or his minions ask...No I was not involved in any of those...Did see the Van at the airport that looked like an igloo


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Before Oomkes or his minions ask...No I was not involved in any of those...Did see the Van at the airport that looked like an igloo


Too late...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is it the same "guy" in all three instances...?


Negative. Other than the idiot skid operator the other two are actually good guys and very strong in what they do. Just goes to show it can happen to the best.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Before Oomkes or his minions ask...No I was not involved in any of those...Did see the Van at the airport that looked like an igloo


Sure....

That was a pretty awesome pic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I heard a story about a guy that plowed the front lawn of the president of a very high end HOA once...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Heard another story about a guy losing 3 spinners off 1 spreader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And there was the time he lost his duals...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Or how about the time a different guy "lost" his phone in the garage...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Heard another story about a guy losing 3 spinners off 1 spreader.


2 Spinners...Don't embellished to make yourself look better


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And there was the time he lost his duals...


Again...Only 1 Tyre came completely off...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure....
> 
> That was a pretty awesome pic.


Did I send you that picture??...Must have been when we were still "buddy's"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> 2 Spinners...Don't embellished to make yourself look better


SKW....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Again...Only 1 Tyre came completely off...


That's not how I recall the story...maybe I should check with Ryan or Plow Lord for verification.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Did I send you that picture??...Must have been when we were still "buddy's"


Yes...as well as copious complaints about brown salt.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's not how I recall the story...maybe I should check with Ryan or Plow Lord for verification.


Neither one was there....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Neither one was there....


If you say so...

But why do you assume I am referring to you?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Did I send you that picture??...Must have been when we were still "buddy's"


You did send me a pic of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> You did send me a pic of it.


Guess you 2 are still buddies...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I hit a guy that ran across a 4 lane road on foot at about 15 mph, best part of that was he ran off while I was on the phone with 911...how? I have no idea??? The police were confused how I was certain I severely injured him when I blindsided him square in the ribs. I was in a 1 ton loaded with salt and he actually curled over the plow until I cam to a stop.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

We've been putting together plans to remodel our house when it comes time to put a new roof on. So I keep an eye out for houses that have a feature we might like. I saw a front porch that I thought my wife would like. So I drove by it with her. She says yeah, I like that one, we drive by here when I have to ride the bus in the morning for work. But when we go by, there is a woman sitting on the porch with her bathrobe open. She then tells me that they pick up people in a cul de sac about 10 blocks away and there is a woman who's reflection they can see in the big mirror in the living room through the picture window.
Ok, so how is this a plowing story. you ask?
Guess who just signed up a new customer in the cul de sac this fall?
Yep, me. I haven't told my subs about it.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> We've been putting together plans to remodel our house when it comes time to put a new roof on. So I keep an eye out for houses that have a feature we might like. I saw a front porch that I thought my wife would like. So I drove by it with her. She says yeah, I like that one, we drive by here when I have to ride the bus in the morning for work. But when we go by, there is a woman sitting on the porch with her bathrobe open. She then tells me that they pick up people in a cul de sac about 10 blocks away and there is a woman who's reflection they can see in the big mirror in the living room through the picture window.
> Ok, so how is this a plowing story. you ask?
> Guess who just signed up a new customer in the cul de sac this fall?
> Yep, me. I haven't told my subs about it.


 I'm totally confused ? But enjoyed your story just the same


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess you 2 are still buddies...


Of course we are...He is not a childish Buffoon


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Of course we are...He is not a childish Buffoon


That's nice...


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a guy hiding in a bush that jumped out when i was reversing down a lane way. I saw the whole thing happen. He tried to time his jump just right but I stopped easily in time. He then came around my window to ***** me out lol. Scary to think though if I didnt look out that mirror at that time...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Long, long time ago almost backed into a cop driving up the street with his lights oof. Caught some movement out of my peripheral vision and hit the brakes. All of a sudden he decided it was a good idea to turn his lights back on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Had a drunk come and ask me for a ride in the middle of a blizzard. Tennis shoes, lightweight coat and a mile and a half from the nearest bar. 

I was in a loader so there wasn't much I could do. Never heard anything about anyone finding someone in a snowbank so I guess Darwin was cheated that night.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

If anybody owns a Ford Focus there is a pretty good chance I have salted the hood and roof of your car


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I was plowing a TSC in 13-14 record snow year for us, lots of snow this storm. Somehow I had hooked one their trailers on the rail with my trailer ball and drug it half way across the lot, not much damage more embarrassed than anything. I knew the employees would be showing up soon so I pushed the trailer back near the others and buried it with every bit of snow I could gather. I dont think they found the trailer until May.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was plowing a TSC in 13-14 record snow year for us, lots of snow this storm. Somehow I had hooked one their trailers on the rail with my trailer ball and drug it half way across the lot, not much damage more embarrassed than anything. I knew the employees would be showing up soon so I pushed the trailer back near the others and buried it with every bit of snow I could gather. I dont think they found the trailer until May.


They do have a lot of crap in their parking lots....You would think the empty Fireball bottles would be a dead give away as to who did it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> If anybody owns a Ford Focus there is a pretty good chance I have salted the hood and roof of your car


I don't seem to recall too many "bad" stories (lost spinners or duallies) when you plowed there...just complaints about Egyptian salt.

Maybe he's hiring...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a crack head stop me down by the projects 4 am one morning trying to sell me a alarm clock. My :terribletowel:with me pulled his weapon and was pointing my way as the crack head was at my window. Scared the sh... out of me. Burned me up and I let him no but he was actually scared bad. Crack head ran like a scared cat and disappeared behind someones home.  :laugh:


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just a few weeks ago I was plowing a large grocery store just before they closed. I'm in a skidsteer and I'm going along the main lane that passes the front of the store. A lady comes out of the store quickly followed by another woman. The second woman attempts to stop the first one, I believe she was Loss Prevention Officer. The first woman then drops a bag and goes running to a car that was waiting right beside me. I blocked the car from the front. The driver put it into reverse and started to back up and tried to turn around but then got blocked in by another vehicle. He then drove up over the curb and took out a stop sign to get away.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't seem to recall too many "bad" stories (lost spinners or duallies) when you plowed there...just complaints about Egyptian salt.
> 
> Maybe he's hiring...


I don't recall saying I was looking for a job..


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

With the enormous retainer I get plus all the extra hours from people calling off with the Sniffles...Why would I leave?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> With the enormous retainer I get plus all the extra hours from people calling off with the Sniffles...Why would I leave?


Don't forget the "lost" phone...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't recall saying I was looking for a job..


Work with me...I was trying to get your retainer increased.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't forget the "lost" phone...


Couldn't find him or the phone for days...Let's not forget having to Chauffeur him around


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Couldn't find him or the phone for days...Let's not forget having to Chauffeur him around


Are you getting extra pay for training the hillbilly brothers?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

back on point with plowing stories, not the continued back and forth that the two of you (Mark and Defcon) can do via private message


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Had the outside dual pass me as I was pulling into Wal Mart to salt. Sheared all the lugs.

Called one of my guys and had him grab the skid loader trailer.

I put the bucket on my skid loader sitting in the lot and rode the hub up the bucket onto the trailer. Chained it to the trailer. 

Had a full load of salt in the box, so it was picking the rear wheels of my pickup of the ground. So as long as we were there might as well salt the lot, had him sit in the dump on the trailer and run the spreader while I drove him around the lot and salted...

All I can say is thank god that was before camera phones or I am sure that would have been all over the "Fail Video Compilations"


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Doing rally route cul de sacs I got screamed at by a foreign fella telling me that since I don't plow close to his mail box he get no mail. Informed him I have never plowed his street before in my life. He continued to blow up at me... Once he cursed me, I rolled up my window, backed up and pushed the snow pile that was by his mailbox up to his front door.

Turns out that was strike three for me with that city... I was not allowed to do rally routes any longer... :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Got a call from my dad that we lost the tyres and wheels on our 1 ton Dodge one early Friday AM. Operator was just headed out with a full load of salt to plow\salt. Actually found all the lugnuts in the simulator. None of the threads were stripped. 

Next morning get a call that we lost the lug nuts on our other 1 ton dump, (over) full load of salt. 5 of the studs were stripped. I followed him to the account and he spread the load. That one was on the repair shop as they had just done rear brakes and either didn't torque them or just snugged them up. 

That Saturday morning was when I made up my mind that I would somehow convince my dad we weren't buying another 1 ton for a salt truck.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I absolutely hate cul-de-sacks...The neighborhood I Plow is full of them...When the smaller trucks show up to help out they avoid them...Might be the fact his ponytail is blowing in his eyes and he can’t see them


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> I absolutely hate cul-de-sacks...The neighborhood I Plow is full of them...When the smaller trucks show up to help out they avoid them...Might be the fact his ponytail is blowing in his eyes and he can't see them


So negative.
You hate all of these things:
-Brown salt
-Culdesax 
-Trucks with no heat
-Me
-trucks with no spinners 
-Ryan's Forecasts
-"It can stop now texts"
is there anything you like??


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> So negative.
> You hate all of these things:
> -Brown salt
> -Culdesax
> ...


I like Budweiser and MJD


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I like Budweiser and MJD


In that order?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> In that order?


Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> I like MJD


He doesn't like you


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, back to the topic...and I don't dislike anyone :waving:


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a good relationship with the owner of the place of business that I plow with multiple properties. Been doing it for years. For the tenants not so much. Anyway, Summer 2016 he gets a new tenant who opens a skateboard shop there. He decided to build a huge cobbled together wood half pipe in the back parking lot. I have no idea how this got past zoning. I inspect my lots and layout pre season and there was no ramp there in mid October of that year. I get there the first storm and surprise surprise a huge half pipe messing me all up. I tried ramming it as I was not happy and stacked as much snow against it as I could. The tenant had a video and called the owner of the property and said he does not want me to plow there anymore and he said “if he (me) ever comes face to face with me there is going to be huge trouble”. The property owner called me and said that. I just laughed. A year later the tenant took down the ramp and finally closed up. I have a video of this stupid thing in my YT channel.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> alright, back to the topic...and I don't dislike anyone :waving:


Ok....do you "like" anyone?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would tell some stories to the new guys about birddseedd but we are not allowed to mention his name on PS, ever.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> I would tell some stories to the new guys about birddseedd but we are not allowed to mention his name on PS, ever.


What about citytow


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about citytow


I have plenty of story's about you


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about citytow


I believe it's all good to tell stories about him.


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

This happened at the company I was working for out of college. We had a smaller assisted living facility that we both salted and plowed snow for. Occasionally they would call mid day or so requesting an application of salt. The guy that plowed the lot had a tailgate spreader, and would salt it after he plowed it. This place was a little bit out of the way, which is why it wasn't on route of one of the v-boxes. We thought maybe they REALLY needed a heavily salted lot, so we would send a truck out there and salt it. Not totally out of the norm for a senior citizen facility to want more salt. 

The snow season ends, and its spring cleanup time. While there, we found about 20 bags of rock salt at the bottom of a 8-10' cement retaining wall that was right next to the parking lot. I guess the snowplow driver thought it was easier to just toss the bags over the wall, than to just put them in the hopper and spread it, lol.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> I have plenty of story's about you


Stories or story's?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Stories or story's?


Yes


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> alright, back to the topic...and I don't dislike anyone :waving:


What about that PM you sent me saying you don't like Mark and hate Oomkes green?

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about citytow


That was exciting times.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That was exciting times.


I think he was more angry than me....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I think he was more angry than me....


This is plowing stories and he had some good ones.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> I think he was more angry than me....


Yeah, but was he as _"furious"_ as you?

NYH1.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> Yeah, but was he as _"furious"_ as you?
> 
> NYH1.


I rarely get furious....Citytow was furious all the time


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

leigh said:


> I'm totally confused ? But enjoyed your story just the same


i'm with you on confused. i'm not sure i'm with you on "enjoyed." slightly scared might be more appropriate.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Beginning of snowfall we send out trucks to do open ups.
about 4 hours in and I get a call.

"what do you want me to do with the trailer?" - driver
"what trailer?"- me
"the one hooked to this truck."- driver
" you left with a trailer? what skid is on it?" -me
"it's empty."- driver
" you have been doing open ups for 4 hours with a trailer hooked to your truck?" -me
"well it was hooked up when I got in it."- driver
" ummmm just come back to the shop." - me


----------



## central #2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nothing can top that story Snowman 55 . I thought I was the only one with employees like that.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow that’s incredible LOL


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha :laugh:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

We joke around the shop about who wants to be a millionaire snow plower contestant. 

Take your girlfriend or wife plowing 
50/50 chance you will break something 

Help a homeowner friend out guaranteed you will eliminate a piece of equipment. 

Call a friend. If your stuck call a friend (tow) whatever you do don’t shift into 4low and think you will get out. You will break everything 

This was when we had a lot more trucks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I had an employee for another business I have call in he was going to be late as the power was out for hours and no hot water. 

I said “you live by Sutherland street?”
“Yeah” 

Ya that was me. I got this new ebling rear snow plow and took out your transformer at 3am. They should have it up and fixed soon. Whooops


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I had an employee for another business I have call in he was going to be late as the power was out for hours and no hot water.
> 
> I said "you live by Sutherland street?"
> "Yeah"
> ...


I bet your insurance company wasn't happy with you that day


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I bet your insurance company wasn't happy with you that day


It was a total accident I actually 
I felt pretty stupid. 
I called it in to utility company 
Waited till they showed up. 
Took some coffee and donuts into then yard the next morning to say thanks 
Never heard anything but thanks for the coffee

Coffee and donuts go along way.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I've never had any serious screw ups... but does anyone else think boss curb guards stick out a little too much?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I've never had any serious screw up's...
> 
> You aint trying hard enough.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I said serious. My level of serious is pretty high.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I've never had any serious screw up's... but does anyone else think boss curb guards stick out a little too much?


 I always thought it was the curbs that stuck out too far.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

leigh said:


> I always thought it was the curbs that stuck out too far.


And dumpsters , and guy wires on utility poles, and car bumpers...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I said serious. My level of serious is pretty high.


Caught a corner of a Stamp Crete driveway with my v plow, ripped it up.
Stamp Crete is ugly anyways...
Backed into a few posts, tore up a few lawns, plowed over a outlet that went to a pond, Dragged extension cord for block heater down the road,

Once fell asleep in a parking lot (last one) 
Drove the first 1/4 mile down the road with my plow down (pretty tired when I woke up) bent the a frame.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Dragged extension cord for block heater down the road,


Are you related to @Mr.Markus ????


----------



## Tberrylawn (Jan 15, 2016)

Not my story but a good buddies. He was at speedway pumping gas when a crack head jumped in the back seat of his truck. He got back into the truck and said what the.. get out of my truck. Guy refused so he said cool you're gonna work for me tonight... He drove straight to the police station walked in and had two cops come pull the crack head out of his truck and arrest him.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one harassed by a drunk or crackhead.

Multiple times (same lot every time) I've had either a drunk or druggy ask for either cash, a ride, directions, even a cigarette.

While getting gas one night I had a lady walk up with a FAKE BABY in her arms asking for cash. She needed to put gas in her car so they could have some heat and get home. When I hopped out and told her I don't carry cash while I work, but I'd fill her tank, I noticed the baby wasn't real. She immediately walked off. I'm honestly not even sure the car she pointed to was hers. I went inside and told the clerk, and he called the cops. I didn't have time to stick around, but I hope that POS was arrested.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Tberrylawn said:


> Not my story but a good buddies. He was at speedway pumping gas when a crack head jumped in the back seat of his truck. He got back into the truck and said what the.. get out of my truck. Guy refused so he said cool you're gonna work for me tonight... He drove straight to the police station walked in and had two cops come pull the crack head out of his truck and arrest him.


Must've been just North of I-69, plenty of those yay-hoos up there especially right along US 24.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you related to @Mr.Markus ????


It's a tradition...


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

This happened Monday 12-17.
I get a text asking me if I'm still doing snow plowing.
I reply with a yes 
The person then texts and asks me if I can come out now and take care of the snow that day.
Confused I texted back "it's not snowing and hasn't snowed since November"
They never texted back after that. 
Looking up the number it appears to be a illinois number. 
-------------
Went to a property to plow and found it completely plowed already, no one else had been there. 
This happened twice at the same place and once half of it had been plowed. 
----------------------------------
Had a semi with a trailer chase one of my guys in his plow truck and the semi got caught up on a steel pole that was buried in snow-(cost them around 6,000 dollars in damage to the truck and towing it out of there)
----------------------------------
Caught a couple in a car at 2am at one property, the guy freaked and pushed the woman out naked as a jay bird and took off.
----------------------------------
I got mooned at a hotel as I was plowing, I almost lost it laughing.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Caught a couple in a car at 2am at one property, the guy freaked and pushed the woman out naked as a jay bird and took off.


Did you offer her a ride?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> Did you offer her a ride?


 Guy probably threw her out of the car for a reason. I'm not leaving nothing good behind. :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Did you offer her a ride?


 Or at least took her home...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Back in the day I dropped my plow at 45 - 50 MPH on snow covered road. No I was not drunk or high, I think I was 18. Just flat out wanted to see what would happened. I don't think you could force me to do it again.   :hammerhead: :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Must've been just North of I-69, plenty of those yay-hoos up there especially right along US 24.


I sure am glad you werent referring to M 24 just north of I 69.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Or at least took her home...


 Maybe he left her where he found her. :laugh:


----------



## Tberrylawn (Jan 15, 2016)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Must've been just North of I-69, plenty of those yay-hoos up there especially right along US 24.


Nope right on Dixie hwy .


----------



## Tberrylawn (Jan 15, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one harassed by a drunk or crackhead.
> 
> Multiple times (same lot every time) I've had either a drunk or druggy ask for either cash, a ride, directions, even a cigarette.
> 
> While getting gas one night I had a lady walk up with a FAKE BABY in her arms asking for cash. She needed to put gas in her car so they could have some heat and get home. When I hopped out and told her I don't carry cash while I work, but I'd fill her tank, I noticed the baby wasn't real. She immediately walked off. I'm honestly not even sure the car she pointed to was hers. I went inside and told the clerk, and he called the cops. I didn't have time to stick around, but I hope that POS was arrested.


This made me remember a story, had a lady stop me and tell me she ran out of gas and was wondering if I could go get her gas. Since I have a heart I agreed. Only to realize the closest gas station was a 10 min drive away. She then had me follow her home, so she could pay me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Did you offer her a ride?


I would have offered her my coat. Warm truck to sit in. Then, a snow shovel. I'm only half a gentleman.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

FredG said:


> Back in the day I dropped my plow at 45 - 50 MPH on snow covered road. No I was not drunk or high, I think I was 18. Just flat out wanted to see what would happened. I don't think you could force me to do it again.   :hammerhead: :laugh:


My blizzard would sail the snow right over the truck onto the car behind me, My boss puts it right on my windshield. 
I really should be more careful around my controller...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't believe the flag down stories did not come out yet. I'm waiting patently.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

On my way home I was flagged down and helped a lady drive her 4wd Jimmy out of the ditch.
It was my wife driving home from work around the same time.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> My blizzard would sail the snow right over the truck onto the car behind me, My boss puts it right on my windshield.
> I really should be more careful around my controller...


 I think I was good on ballast the day I did it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> On my way home I was flagged down and helped a lady drive her 4wd Jimmy out of the ditch.
> It was my wife driving home from work around the same time.


 Did that to with my warden but not a flag down, cell phone. I had a Volvo rear wheel drive I would ballast it down and drove good to me. My Warden could not drive it in snow. Ends up in a framers field, had to have a set of them hooks the wreckers have to get it out without damage.

I plowed from the guys driveway into the field shoveled a little and drove out. I seen the farmer getting a kick out of it, I asked him how he was doing, sez better than you and laughed hard.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I sure am glad you werent referring to M 24 just north of I 69.


Sob...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

No knot on the head, stitches, bleeding, whiplash stories? :laugh:


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FredG said:


> No knot on the head, stitches, bleeding, whiplash stories? :laugh:


I've smacked my noggin on the ceiling of my truck a few times, which is why I wear a seat belt when plowing. I've heard of guys busting teeth on the steering wheel.
I've also fallen on my ass more than once getting in and out of the truck


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I banged my head on the roof of my truck a few years ago . Hate wearing seat belts while plowing so I wore a hockey helmet for the rest of the winter .........


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Out salting, in my pickup, 330 am. Come to a light, next to a dump out salting, car in front of each of us. Light turns green my car doesnt move. Guy in dump realizes what's happening, we both get out to see what's going on. Dudes passed out cold at the light. Were banging on the window, bro wake the f up. 4 lights in a row this happened. Guy finally pulled into an apt complex.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

During a daytime event I came up to a red light directly behind a competitors salt truck w/vbox. He must have been stopped there for a good 60-90 seconds. He had a nice pile of of salt behind him and growing as he had his salter on and running while waiting for the light to turn green. Light turns green and I delight in following him for the next 2 miles while he’s unknowingly spending his load. Once we got to the eway he entered it while I went straight. I wondered how much, if any salt he had left once he got to his site.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Luther said:


> During a daytime event I came up to a red light directly behind a competitors salt truck w/vbox. He must have been stopped there for a good 60-90 seconds. He had a nice pile of of salt behind him and growing as he had his salter on and running while waiting for the light to turn green. Light turns green and I delight in following him for the next 2 miles while he's unknowingly spending his load. Once we got to the eway he entered it while I went straight. I wondered how much, if any salt he had left once he got to his site.


I would have at least pulled up beside him and give him a friendly nod and wave.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I should have pulled up next to him and gave him a thumbs up.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I mentioned it a few years back when it happened, but I repeat the story.

We were doing sidewalks for a fairly large strip mall. It was one of those stores that you keep starting over once you stop. I had 3 guys and myself at this property just shoveling. About 8 hours in, the snow broke for about an hour. Told them to take a break, grab something to eat, and we will start back up when the snow starts accumulating again. I drove to do a site check at another location where the rest of my crew was, and took another employee with me. We grabbed some food on the way, BSed with my crew leader on that site for about 10 minutes and headed back.

I pull in and one of my guys is sitting in truck, getting warmed up, and finishing his sandwich he got from a near by sandwich spot. Are are talking through the window, and everything is normal. All of a sudden he puts his truck in gear, tells me he'll meet me at the other job, and takes off. Thinking WTF, I call him, but he doesn't answer. I drive off to see where he's going, and all of a sudden he swerves off and slams the median. I put the truck in park and run over to see what's wrong. The guy is having a seizure. I actually have to jump on his lap so I can throw his truck into park, because he is slowly rolling down the road.

He finally came to, but didn't even remember leaving the parking lot. EMT and police showed up as he was coming to. LEO kept asking him if he was intoxicated, even after I repeatedly told them he was not, and the story of what happened. It was a mess.

Guy was alright, but bit through his tongue pretty good and needed stitches. He refused the ambulance, but his mom (couldn't get ahold of his girlfriend at the time) took him to the hospital.

On top of all this, it started snowing like crazy again, and we were falling further and further behind. We ended up being out for about 24 plus hours that day, just shoveling walks.... man, don't miss sidewalks...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Started calling in employees and subs due to a plowable event happening at the time. Called one of our one truck subs and he tells me he can’t come in. His plow truck just got stolen and he’s with the police making the report. Someone just stole it from the parking lot of a gentleman’s club he was bidding his time in. The thief couldn’t figure out how to raise the plow and the police were following the scrape mark out of the parking lot down 8 Mile he tells me. He never did make it in that night, nor did he ever see his truck again.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Just as welI, i would imagine a gentleman's club could get pretty slippery...


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> Did you offer her a ride?


Well I didn't finish what happened, she ran naked to her car parked about 10 feet away. At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Luther said:


> Started calling in employees and subs due to a plowable event happening at the time. Called one of our one truck subs and he tells me he can't come in. His plow truck just got stolen and he's with the police making the report. Someone just stole it from the parking lot of a gentleman's club he was bidding his time in. The thief couldn't figure out how to raise the plow and the police were following the scrape mark out of the parking lot down 8 Mile he tells me. He never did make it in that night, nor did he ever see his truck again.


The cops are so stupid or lazy they couldnt find crumbs leading to the donuts shop. I cant believe they couldnt follow scrape marks down the road. We just went through this with some stuff that came up missing. We found one piece at the only pawn shop in town and the ex employees ID that sold it. The state cops said they couldnt go pick him up because they were going to be too busy with traffic duty being it was the holiday weekend and that was on Thursday.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The cops are so stupid or lazy they couldnt find crumbs leading to the donuts shop. I cant believe they couldnt follow scrape marks down the road. We just went through this with some stuff that came up missing. We found one piece at the only pawn shop in town and the ex employees ID that sold it. The state cops said they couldnt go pick him up because they were going to be too busy with traffic duty being it was the holiday weekend and that was on Thursday.


Cops around here can't even catch a cold.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

I was gassing up last week, when a lady came up to me and asked me for a screwdriver. I replied "what kind". She said any will do. So I reached in my truck and gave her the first screwdriver I seen. She goes back to her vehicle right in front of me (black mercedes SUV). I'm about 20ft away so it was hard to see but it looked like she was screwing in something by her fuel tank. I finished pumping so I went to get my screwdriver back, I **** you not she was trying to open her fuel door with the screwdriver. A bunch of scratches all around the fuel door. She said its stuck closed. I was in a bit of shock, I have never seen anything that dumb.. 
In the end, there was a button inside the SUV to open the fuel door.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

SilverPine said:


> I was gassing up last week, when a lady came up to me and asked me for a screwdriver. I replied "what kind". She said any will do. So I reached in my truck and gave her the first screwdriver I seen. She goes back to her vehicle right in front of me (black mercedes SUV). I'm about 20ft away so it was hard to see but it looked like she was screwing in something by her fuel tank. I finished pumping so I went to get my screwdriver back, I **** you not she was trying to open her fuel door with the screwdriver. A bunch of scratches all around the fuel door. She said its stuck closed. I was in a bit of shock, I have never seen anything that dumb..
> In the end, there was a button inside the SUV to open the fuel door.


Stolen car?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

FredG said:


> No knot on the head, stitches, bleeding, whiplash stories? :laugh:


 Ok.Was loading out snow at a condo, all the trucks were gone to dump snow,Its just me and a friends son who shoveled. I'm doing some cleanup while trucks are gone, I hit a manhole cover at max speed ,6 mph lol with a huge snow bucket .Hit my head, come to and I can't open door or move machine. The cab tweaked up so the safety bar wouldn't engage to allow machine to move,the arms are stuck up. I'm screaming and this dopey kid never hears or sees what happened. No way I was crawling through that rear window escape option, I'm 6'4" 230 .Took me a half hour to figure out how to get the arms down,3 am the mind is not at 100%


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

leigh said:


> Ok.Was loading out snow at a condo, all the trucks were gone to dump snow,Its just me and a friends son who shoveled. I'm doing some cleanup while trucks are gone, I hit a manhole cover at max speed ,6 mph lol with a huge snow bucket .Hit my head, come to and I can't open door or move machine. The cab tweaked up so the safety bar wouldn't engage to allow machine to move,the arms are stuck up. I'm screaming and this dopey kid never hears or sees what happened. No way I was crawling through that rear window escape option, I'm 6'4" 230 .Took me a half hour to figure out how to get the arms down,3 am the mind is not at 100%


That happened to me, I was stacking 30' culvert pipe at the beet plant. Stack is :
O
OO 
OOO
OOOO
OOOOO
Putting the top one on and my heel is raising the arms, unknown to me. So I tip forward and am resting on the pipe on top of the stack, and pushed the safety bar out.
They had to use another bobcat to push the back end down, but not before they took pictures. I never got one of them.
But I do have some from this year of the meth head operator who wasn't paying attention when they told him to not go between the ventilation fans


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

That looks like the equipment fails on Instagram from south/central America!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

leigh said:


> That looks like the equipment fails on Instagram from south/central America!


Or Grand Rapids


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

leigh said:


> That looks like the equipment fails on Instagram from south/central America!


There's a driving lane right behind the fans, it's hard to see in the picture the ditch he is in is tiled. It took the JD tractor with the EZ tow to get him out.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

prezek said:


> Stolen car?


Stolen brain.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> That happened to me, I was stacking 30' culvert pipe at the beet plant. Stack is :
> O
> OO
> OOO
> ...


You coulda been kilt....or even worse hurt.

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Not much of a story-

The first storm this season we got about a foot of wet heavy snow. When I left, I just did a quick clean up of our driveway to open it up. I was going to clean it up really good when I got back home.

So while I was plowing my son (17) calls me, school was cancelled that day. He says two things happened that you're not going to be happy about. I said, I'm not happy about most things, but what? He said, I backed into a telephone pole. I said what else. He said, the town plow guy hit the mail box again. Which really p!ssed him off because he and I just put it in a month or so before.

So I asked, where did you hit a telephone pole? He said, in the yard while I was plowing the driveway. We also have plows for our ATV's, so I thought be hit it on one of those. I asked him if he damaged the ATV. He said, I plowed the driveway with the truck. I was a little confused, I was in my plow truck. Plus I didn't recall there being a telephone pole in the yard.

So I said, I'm in my truck. He said, after you left I put the plow on the half ton and plowed it with that truck. He said, you can't hardly tell I hit anything, there's just a little mark on the bumper. Then I asked, we have a telephone pole in the yard? He said, yeah, just off the driveway, next to the trailer, in between it and the ditch. So, ok....we do have a telephone pole in the yard. 

When I got home the driveway was spotless. He did a great job. The plow was still on the half ton. There's just a little mark on the rear bumper that you really have to look at to see.

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> Not much of a story-
> 
> The first storm this season we got about a foot of wet heavy snow. When I left, I just did a quick clean up of our driveway to open it up. I was going to clean it up really good when I got back home.
> 
> ...


Hey, he was honest and told you. The mailbox. On the street my shop is on, the town guys fly and kill the mail boxes. Which sucks since I plow a section of the town, you would think they would not kill my mail box


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Hey, he was honest and told you. The mailbox. On the street my shop is on, the town guys fly and kill the mail boxes. Which sucks since I plow a section of the town, you would think they would not kill my mail box


Yeah, he as honest as they come. After all the BS our daughters put us through it's nice to have one that's easy to deal with.

The town repaired the mail box. They just do it as easy and as cheaply as they can. So it looks like we'll be putting in a new mailbox this coming spring....again.

NYH1.


----------

